
How can we improve news readers and news feeds? - oelamri
Is reading news on Facebook, Twitter, or news apps like Google News a good experience?<p>If not, what is the most frustrating part about using these apps&#x2F;services to read news?<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out ways to use natural language processing to improve how we read news.
======
simplecomplex
No, they are terrible experiences. The most frustrating part is that I’m not
in control of what I read.

I use feedbin to aggregate RSS feeds. I control what I read. If someone I
follow publishes something, it’s in my feed, in fucking chronological order.

There are no ads, no algorithms, no NLP, no comments, and no pop-ups demanding
my email to continue reading.

------
kleer001
No.

The fact of the state of journalism of "if it bleeds it leads". I don't want
Debbie Downer OR Pollyanna news. I want realistic news. But that has never
sold well so nobody writes it.

Best of luck. Maybe aim for unbiased and/or balanced sentiments in the
article?

------
pcunite
I don't read my news there. I much prefer a simple HTML layout, with the topic
story as the subject, a little blurb underneath, then I can click into the
article if I want to.

